
Rails 2 Long Term Support - thibaut_barrere
http://railslts.com/
======
relix
This is quite interesting. I've worked on a number of legacy apps that have
been using old versions of Rails, and were a pain to upgrade to the latest
version of even just Rails 2. They were so big that upgrading to Rails 3
would've required a full rewrite no doubt.

This definitely has a market, great job!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
My thoughts exactly. Even for people willing to move to Rails 3 at some point,
but having issues finding the time because of many apps to migrate, it can
still be useful as a temporary solution.

------
ramblex
It's probably worth noting that ruby 1.8.7 will no longer be supported after
June 2013 i.e. there will be no security patches or bugfixes.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
True; that said some people moved Rails 2.x apps to Ruby 1.9 (with a bit of
patching); I wouldn't be surprised to see LTS migrate to 1.9 gradually.

------
programminggeek
There will always be a market for supporting, rewriting, and upgrading legacy
apps regardless of language or framework.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Indeed - especially given the pace of releases in the Rails world.

As a freelance doing Rails since 2005, I can tell many environments have a
hard time keeping up with that pace.

------
thibaut_barrere
I wonder if they will introduce LTS for Rails 3.0 etc, once Rails 4 will be
released.

~~~
bratsche
Rails 3.2 will continue to be supported, iirc

~~~
thibaut_barrere
See the Rails release policy: if I understand well, it will only be supported
until Rails 4.2 etc comes around.

There is a general question about how to keep up with the release pace, when
you have many apps to support.

